# Murmur



## Anath (Dec 8, 2011)

So I am thinking about setting up murmur on my linux mint machine at home. Has anyone had any experience with setting up murmur? What are your experiences with murmur/mumble? Is it really that much better than teamspeap/ventrillo?


----------

